# dedicated terminal hangout IM client



## Spartrekus (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello, 

Would you know a possible dedicated terminal hangout IM client (google chat)?

Finch could be actually made so that it can support hangout (as a port). 
However finch is definitely too heavy and demands too much things to be compiled. 
The protocol of hangout is actually not complex to be sufficient offering small software for terminal. 

Terminal is right way.  

Best regards,
Sp.


----------



## sko (Sep 5, 2018)

Just as Whatsapp they use a proprietary protocol and dont' make any API available. So either you use their bloated apps or just abandon their lock-in services (works pretty well actually...).
It's always better to use messengers and protocols that use/are open standards (XMPP, IRC...) or in case you absolutely have to pick some proprietary service, at least chosse one that has an API available. However, the latter solution still makes you completely dependent on the goodwill of that company to not close down/deprecate the API (good luck with that...).


For everything that falls in the open standards or API category: weechat and its multitude of clients (or directly on terminal) is pretty neat. I'm running it mainly for IRC on a small VPS and connect via SSH, glowing bear (web client) or weechat for android.


----------

